# 1st month clomid and spotting - help



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

wondered if anyone there could give me some advice/peace of mind.

Started my first course of clomid in Aug (having had an hsg and found tubes blocked - but by end of the examination the dye had 'moved' the blockage!) OUr consultant was insistent that he wanted to give us a bit of extra help though and put me on clomid and they found two good sized follicles when i had my scan on Aug 31st.
Had my hcg injection the same day - and spent the next 5 days getting acquainted with dh (he thought he'd died and gone to heaven)
Thing is noone gave us advice as to the timings of things - when I would ovulate after the hcg and how often/when we should get down to the nitty gritty....the nurse just sent me away saying that i should do my hpt on sept 19th....why then?

would it hurt if I did a hpt before then? (my last cycle was 29 days - which would make it this Saturday that I could do a test - not Monday like the nurse said) Or should I just wait?

Thing is I started spotting earlier this week, brown and v light but this turned red yesterday (though still light) and I had more this am. I'm paranoid this is the start of af (though i don't want it to be) I want to put my 'mind at rest' as to whether or not this month is going to be successful or not. But am I kidding myself/wasting my time? i've read a few stories on here of women getting bleeding and testing early and finding a bfp - I guess I'm trying to convince myself that this is what will happen to me. My mum also says she had a 'period' before she found out she was actually expecting me and my brother, and her doc told her that women can often bleed when expecting twins. Is he right?

The other half of me is though is expecting the inevitable.

Sorry to go on - I know there are plenty of women out there who have been through much worse than me - but having only done a month on Clomid I'm feeling a bit vunerable right now.

S
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

We were told to have plenty of  from CD10 onwards. I don't have the injections to trigger ovulation so not sure how long it takes from injection to ovulation but sure one of the ladies here will be able to help you.

Sorry to hear you've been experiencing some spot bleeding.
I'm keeping everything crossed for you that AF is not on her wicked way...think she needs a good   

 

Sending you lots of sticky vibes  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I really feel for you, it is so difficult trying to decide what to do  

I had spotting on and off for a few days on one of my pg.  If you are not getting pains then it could be implantation bleeding.

If I was you I would try a hpt on Saturday to hopefully put your mind at rest.

Lots of my friends had bleeding and went onto have successful pregnancies.

Wishing you lots of luck, let us know how you get on

Love Tracy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for that Tracy

the red coloured spotting only lasted a couple of hours this am and now turned brown - and still not much of it. i'm not exactly having pains - just the odd wierd twinge.
but i think i'm going to buy a hpt tomorrow and test on Sat - afterall - what have I got to lose?

S
xx

(good to see us Essex girls sticking together! do you live in the north or south of the county?)


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi S,

I am from the West of the County, Harlow.  Where are you from?

Good luck with the test tomorrow, fingers crossed for a BFP!!

I did a test today but got a BFN, I often have a 30 day cycle so still a small chance I guess but I am not too hopeful.  I have a hospital appointment on Monday to disucss Clomid, so I should be starting it next cycle.

Let me know how you get on  

Love Tracy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

tracyb said:


> Hi S,
> 
> I am from the West of the County, Harlow. Where are you from?
> 
> ...


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry about your BFN, although I was expecting it, it stil gets me down  

I hope they got back to you about next months supply, but some people are not told to start it until cd3-5 so I think you would be ok to start Monday even if AF did start tomorrow.

I didn't see the news but I know what you mean, I have been ttc for 5+ years now and I would have been 29 if I have fallen pg quickly!!  Still I try to look at the positives, like we have had some great holidays, but I know what I would rather do?!?

What is your history (ie,age, prev pg's etc).

Will you test again at the weekend?

I am going to wait until Moday but I suspect AF will get there first  

Have a good weekend

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Tracy

hope you had a good weekend....have you tested yet today?

I ended up testing yesterday as I felt af was on it's way - got another BFN and right enough it made it's appearance 2 hours later!!  

Phoned my consultants today and I'm starting my next cycle of clomid today - who knows what next.

Can't help but feel a little down - was really hoping this month would be more positive. My dh and I (I'm 33 he's 34) have been ttc for more than 2 years, and I only found out during one of my rounds of 'tests' that my tubes were both blocked (but luckily during my hsg xray the consultant managed to 'shift' the blockage) I was then put on clomid to give things a little 'push' and given an hcg injection. the way he made things sound this was all i was going to 'need' (in fact he only gave me one month's prescription) Perhaps he should have been more realistic.

Oh well - fingers still crossed for you!

S
xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi S,

Sorry that AF turned up but good news that you can start another month on clomid today.

Well I will be your cycle buddy this month as AF also showed up for me yesterday and I will be starting my 1st course of clomid today.

Fingers crossed we both get a BFP!!

Love Tracy
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Tracy

here's to a symptom free month of pill popping then! and a big fat pink line next month!!

ARe you starting on 50mg of Clomid? and will you be scanned at all?

I just booked my scan today (which they want to give me on cd 11) and then they'll see if I'm ready for my hcg injection (I'm not really sure why he's giving me this - as I think I ovulate naturally ok - but the consultant wasn't sure I ovulated every month - coz of irregular cycles) At least it's only Brentwood I have to go to, and at the moment I'm not having to field too many questions from work.

Anyhow - if you've got any questions just give me a shout (not that I'm an expert after a month - but they might be the sort of things I wanted answers to when I starting taking clomid!)

Sending lots of      to the west of the county!!!

S
xx


----------

